# Salt devices as last resort



## Cornelius (30/1/19)

Good day

So I have been off the stinkies almost 2 years now, however the wife still smokes.
I have tried all of my setups, every imaginable juice profile, different builds etc etc etc. But she just can't seem to kick the habit. She does not like the cue either, but have been vaping on the BB in between.
Now I am wanting to throw one last punch in form of Salts.
This is were the problem starts, the choices are intense! From what I can pick up the Zero seems like a good choice, however I want to try and get her off the stinkies so I can't be trying every device available.
What would your opinions be?
Keeping in mind that the Cue she reckons burns her throat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (30/1/19)

Had the same issue with my Wife until about a year ago....Although this is not Salt nic or pod related. 

Bought the wife a Voopoo Mojo as its a super small 80w device with built in battery. Found a 22mm Serpent Mini which is great on flavor. Wife has now been stinkie free for a year and a couple months. She also tried my Que and Gusto Mini and did not like it at all.

My point - Girls like smaller vapes, The smaller the better.

The Zero does seem like a great little device, actually want one myself. 

Good luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/1/19)

Cornelius said:


> Good day
> 
> So I have been off the stinkies almost 2 years now, however the wife still smokes.
> I have tried all of my setups, every imaginable juice profile, different builds etc etc etc. But she just can't seem to kick the habit. She does not like the cue either, but have been vaping on the BB in between.
> ...



I have tried for years (in vain) to get my wife to convert to vaping. Everything I tried failed. Then along comes her friend with a twisp cue and told her that she is using this to quit and haven't gone back to smoking. So she asked me to get her one and stuck through the burning sensation you're mentioning above. She now vapes on a Fuchai Squonk. Long story short - Nothing I tried worked, but along comes her friend and BOOM... Women are weird like that

I guess what I am trying to say is that she will only quit / convert when she's ready.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Khorneey (30/1/19)

My dad was a two-pack-a-day smoker for nearly twenty years and, similar to the above, I tried to get him to start vaping on everything ranging from subohm tanks to pod systems. All of these attempts were unsuccessful. However, a few weeks ago I went and got him a Zero with ten pods and a few bottles of a 50mg Tobacco Custard nic salt and pre-filled all the pods for him and he has not touched a cigarette since! 

Seems like the Zero is a really good device for those looking to kick the stinkies. I have one myself and have found that it mitigates a lot of the peppery throatiness that one can often experience with pod systems and salts. That, combined with its ease of use and fast charge time, seems to help those unfamiliar with vaping and those that are not too keen on the whole 'cloud' scene.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (30/1/19)

I have personally converted 5 colleagues to vaping with the Zero.
No mess, no fuss straight forward device. 
Indeed i think that strong conventional nicotine used in the cue is responsible for the throat burn.
i would suggest any of the nicsalts punctuation range from steam masters, none of them has not liked it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/1/19)

Buy her any device and tell het is was on 35% sale. Then she will use it.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## daniel craig (30/1/19)

@Cornelius The Vaporesso Zero is a great device. The draw is quite nice. Not the tightest MTL vape but a bit better than the Breeze 2. After using quite a few pod devices, I rate the ZERO higher than the other ones I've tried.

I would say go for some 25mg Nic salts for the ZERO or even get some high strength normal nic juice if that's better.

Here's my review on the ZERO. I used the device exclusively since Mid- November before writing up that review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/could-this-be-the-best-pod-device-for-most-people.t56793/#post-753874

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (30/1/19)

Thank you for all the replies really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (30/1/19)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you for all the replies really appreciate it.


I have a suorin air with a spare pod. I found the suorin to give me dry hits from time to time but happy to pass it along to you to see if she likes it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (30/1/19)

Christos said:


> I have a suorin air with a spare pod. I found the suorin to give me dry hits from time to time but happy to pass it along to you to see if she likes it.



Thank you kindly good sir. I will chat with you on whatsapp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (30/1/19)

Hi @Cornelius 

It's great that you trying to help your wife to quit the stinkies.

I will echo what @baksteen8168 said about her stopping when she is ready.

I had the same thing with my mom - a pack a day Rothmans (strong cig) smoker for about 45 years - I tried so many things and she always said it either makes her cough or she doesn't like the flavour. I tried for a long time. And there was a period where she was both vaping and smoking. Then one day out the blue - like a year later - she took to it and left the stinkies alone. 

I believe that with the gear and juices available today - there is more than ample "artillery" to stop smoking. But you need to want to stop and be ready to do so.

I stopped on the Twisp Clearo 1 with limited flavour choices. It was easier than I thought it would be but I had to use quite a bit of willpower and determination at times. But after a few days of me seeing this could actually work I REALLY wanted it to work. And after a few days of no stinkies I was so determined to continue. I even bought extra batteries, coils and so much juice just in case I ran out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (30/1/19)

StompieZA said:


> Had the same issue with my Wife until about a year ago....Although this is not Salt nic or pod related.
> 
> Bought the wife a Voopoo Mojo as its a super small 80w device with built in battery. Found a 22mm Serpent Mini which is great on flavor. Wife has now been stinkie free for a year and a couple months. She also tried my Que and Gusto Mini and did not like it at all.
> 
> ...


Well then I am starting to question if I am a girl or not

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/1/19)

Like @Silver and @baksteen8168 says, she will stop when ready..

Maybe take her along to the vape shop and test out a few devices.

The nice thing is that the Nic Salts and MTL market is growing rapidly so there is quite a variety to choose from these days...

I can pass on a few nic salts if you like

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (31/1/19)

Chanelr said:


> Well then I am starting to question if I am a girl or not


Same here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

